# All Slavic languages: marš



## Encolpius

Hello do you use the word *"marš/марш*" in that concrete sentence? Is the literal translation of that sentence idiomatic in your language as well? Thanks. 

*Russian*: *Марш *в свою комнату! (it is used by parents mainly)


----------



## Duya

It is idiomatic in BCS, as a rude way to give a command to someone.

It originates from military jargon, doesn't it?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Marš do svého (colloquially svýho or svojeho) pokoje.

It's idiomatic. In my opinion it's not very rude.


----------



## Vanja

In BCS, is VERY rude. "Marš!" means (mainly) _Marš napolje/ Marš odavde!_ - Begone! Beat it! Get lost! Get out! 

_Marš na (kupanje)._... is sending someone to (go and) do something (wash himself, in my example), but in such rude, impolite and offensive way - like he's talking to a dirty rotten insect.

*Марш в свою комнату!*  - Марш у своју собу! (СРБ), said by a parent (father), would mean, in the rudest version - Oh, how mad I am at you, you little ****, go to your room before I smash your bones!
Milder one - In your room! Get out of my sight/face!


----------



## vianie

> do you use the word "marš/марш" in that concrete sentence?



  Yes, is it used in Slovak as well. Just reckon not as much as in Czech.


----------



## iobyo

It certainly is idiomatic, and just as in BSC _марш _is quite rude in Macedonian. This particular command (_марш во својата соба!_) sounds quite unnatural to me, perhaps because _марш_ is only really used in especially harsh commands. In any case, _бегај _(imperative, 'run, flee') is far more common.

It's also often pronounced _мрш_ in emphatic utterances like when swearing, for example.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we also say e.g. *Marsz (mi zaraz) do domu! *- a harsh command used to e.g. naughty children.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Yes, is it used in Slovak as well. Just reckon not as much as in Czech.


Really? Is it more common in Czech?





Encolpius said:


> Hello do you use the word *"marš/марш*" in that concrete sentence? Is the literal translation of that sentence idiomatic in your language as well? Thanks.
> 
> *Russian*: *Марш *в свою комнату! (it is used by parents mainly)


One could say in Slovak: *Marš do svojej izby!* (this does not strike me as overly rude). Some other ways to use this word: *Marš preč!* (Go away!) *Marš von!* (Go out!) *Marš odtiaľto!* (Go out / away from here!)


----------



## vianie

Azori said:


> Really? Is it more common in Czech?



 A sheer guess. My comparative experience is saying me so.


----------

